

A Javascript platform for the "internet of things" - timfpark
http://timpark.io/

======
outside2344
Very cool! I was just thinking the other day as I was suffering through
developing on my Raspberry Pi in Python of a very similar project. I'll clone
the repo on Github and give it a try.

